# $1.59 3W LED flashlight from China - anyone have one?



## harrison2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay folks, this thing is CHEAP. Like $1.59 from China, which includes shipping.

Ebay: 3W LED AA Handy Camping Flashlight Torch Lamp Keychain (sold by edarenus)

Anyone have one? I searched and couldn't find any posts that looked like this unit.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that I have one of those, I bought to mod but I cant open it to replace the led and driver...

Ofcourse is not a 3w led, mine come with a 5mm straw head led, anyway it is bright, maybe 30 lumens?

SFMI4UT


----------



## jk037 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've previously bought perhaps 30 of a similarly-cheap "1W" variant (fleabay item number 320616733565) for giveaways and as backups. People at work are astounded that these lights (which at the time worked out at £1.00 a piece including delivery from HK) are brighter than their old 2xD-cell lights, Maglites, and even some of the cheapo nasty 6v lead-acid rechargeable lanterns.

(Incidentally, for other UK CPF'ers, another seller is banging out the 3w "Police" variant for 99p including P&P, item number 290731520293 if you want to take a look)

I bought all the little cheap lights around 2 years ago and so far have not had a single failure - the only issue was one I gave to a friend, who was in the habit of feeding it old alkalines that were no longer up to the job of powering his digital camera - one leaked, and filled the little light with battery guts. However, even then I was able to clean it up and get it working again. The rest - mostly used by colleagues in fairly unforgiving conditions and thrown in toolboxes or vans - just keep on working.

On the downside, the finish isn't very good, the threads are best described as "rough", and the LED is indeed a 5mm type which produces a fairly purplish-tinted beam. 

However I'd say that Changchung's estimate of 30 lumens is pretty close, certainly seems a touch brighter than my Quark Mini on Medium (25lm) setting, and thus far they've all performed faultlessly. For the price I don't think there's anything to touch them.


----------



## KirthGersen (Oct 12, 2012)

It must be pretty rugged... it's apparently used by police!


----------



## speedsix (Oct 13, 2012)

Without a link, we have no way of telling what light you are talking about. I really think the rule about not posting links hurts the quality of this website.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 13, 2012)

jk037 said:


> I've previously bought perhaps 30 of a similarly-cheap "1W" variant (fleabay item number 320616733565) for giveaways and as backups. People at work are astounded that these lights (which at the time worked out at £1.00 a piece including delivery from HK) are brighter than their old 2xD-cell lights, Maglites, and even some of the cheapo nasty 6v lead-acid rechargeable lanterns.
> 
> (Incidentally, for other UK CPF'ers, another seller is banging out the 3w "Police" variant for 99p including P&P, item number 290731520293 if you want to take a look)
> 
> ...



The tint in mine is just perfect, look like a neutral tint to me... 



speedsix said:


> Without a link, we have no way of telling what light you are talking about. I really think the rule about not posting links hurts the quality of this website.



You can name the site and item number...




SFMI4UT


----------



## Newuser01 (Oct 13, 2012)

Searched "Ebay: 3W LED AA Handy Camping Flashlight Torch Lamp Keychain (sold by edarenus)" and it came up!! 
That's not too hard , come on.


----------



## weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought 2 of these about a year ago, or very similar, from another seller, and so far they have been working well. Output maybe 15-20 lumens from new battery, and runtime about 5-6 hours, at about 0.5A. Bluish light though from mine.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 27, 2012)

For $1.59, the emitters must be leftovers that the manufacturer couldn't sell.


----------



## DanglerB (Oct 27, 2012)

I have two, paid more, but got second one sent free due to poor connections in the first one, so maybe my average cost was $1.75. Mine say 3w Police, and the emitters do seem different on the two I have, so maybe put together with leftover parts, or repaired rejects or whatever. Second one is not too bad for 1x AA and the price. First one blue tint and odd dim focus unless I tight all the body parts.


----------



## Mk1dev (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a couple from fleabay or DX , I have left them on my counter and have grabbed them for $5 or $10 or as a freebee if buying other stuff , never had a complaint .. But can still never seem to be able to find one when I need one &#55357;&#56614;


----------



## jamesbeat (Oct 30, 2012)

This was the first led flashlight I ever bought 
I actually bought a bunch of them to give to friends, and that's what got me interested in flashlights in the first place.

Cheap construction, angry blue beam, surprisingly bright and utterly reliable. 
Crap compared with what you can get for a couple of dollars more, but as a gift for a non-flashaholic friend or a kid for trick or treating, they're awesome bang for the (one) buck.

You can get them apart for modification by placing the head lens-down over an AA cell and giving the thread end a hard tap. 90% of the time it will work, 10% of the time you'll break the lens...

Reference to use of a Flashlight as a weapon removed - Norm


----------



## k12cop (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got one...took a month to get here...not bad for what it is, a two dollar led flashlight...decent output, tint, and throw. Will order more as stocking stuffers for the kids.


----------



## TurboTeaBagger (Nov 13, 2012)

went on ebay just order 4 , and they said police on the top , thanks for the heads up


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 14, 2012)

The lights say police on the side so people think they are bright tactical lights. I'm not saying to spend a fortune, but do really think officers are going to risk their lives in the dark with a couple- dollar light? If it were your life in the dark and the other guy may have a knife or a gun?


----------



## k12cop (Nov 15, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> The lights say police on the side so people think they are bright tactical lights. I'm not saying to spend a fortune, but do really think officers are going to risk their lives in the dark with a couple- dollar light? If it were your life in the dark and the other guy may have a knife or a gun?



It's about philosophy of use...putting police on the light is just marketing...I bought ten more, for the kids and to leave around the house for a quick trip to garage or basement...my normal edc is a photon freedom clipped to my SAK, but one if these in my jacket picket will be fine for when I need just a little more light. Will it replace my qyarks, olights, or mag led? No. But, like I said...its good for what it is. And, if the kids break or lose theirs, ill have spares.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 28, 2012)

I have several of them, in different colors, variations, etc. Some are not bad but one of them i have is not very bright.


----------



## k12cop (Dec 2, 2012)

Just received my additional ten...seems if you order a lot of them the shipping service is faster...slight purple tint, but they all work, and the kids just care about having a flashlight to play with so the tint issue is moot. If I were to buy more for my own use, I would probably cross my fingers for to nice white light of my original purchase.


----------



## bcalvary (Dec 2, 2012)

Just ordered 5 for Xmas presents for the grand kids. Will let you know the results of that one day after presents are opened &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Flask (Dec 7, 2012)

I also have 5 on the way.


----------



## Pretbek (Dec 7, 2012)

You get what you pay for. I bought 5, because they are so cheap. 
I think they are not worth the batteries that I need to put in them. Great gift for very young kids as a toy, but otherwise useless to me.


----------

